# Corian Polaris



## ldb2000 (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my latest attempt at duplicating most of the ballpoint kit pens we make . It is a Kitless Polaris . It is made from 2 7mm tubes and a slimline transmission , and a clip I bought from Elliot (xylostyle) , all of which I buy in bulk , and some Black and White Corian .
I love these Finial operated kitless pens , they are a blast to build .:biggrin:






Shameless plug :bananen_smilies068:
I'm still running the Kitless Challenge in the Advanced pen turning forum , Please go check it out and maybe even contribute your own example of a kitless slimline .


As always , comments welcome .


----------



## CaptG (Sep 29, 2008)

A slimline Polaris Kitless.  I like it.  Very nice job.  I might have to try that.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 29, 2008)

Another nice job, Butch,  I don't get how you do it, the finial operated, but I like it.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I sort of have an image in my head on how the finial operated part works, I'm just having a problem figuring out how you replace the refill when its empty.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 30, 2008)

I like that better than the Polaris kits. Nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic work Butch!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great pen, excellent work.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 30, 2008)

That's real nice Butch and the colors work well too!


----------



## td (Sep 30, 2008)

Now you've convinced me. Before, I've taken a Longwood, reversed it and took out the CB (making it finial operated) and made an interesting pen that went to the Freedom Pen Project.  Only I used the nib as well as the cap.  So I've been part-way.  Just need to make my own nib and cap..... Thanks Butch!  I'll post when I get through!


----------



## Skye (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to hate it every time, but I just can't. I just friggin can't!


----------



## topbind (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent job Butch


----------



## papaturner (Sep 30, 2008)

Super pen,super job.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone . The finial operated pens are not that hard to do , the main problem is to bury the clip and still be able to access the transmission with the finial . To change the refill you just pull the finial out and unscrew the refill .

Skye , I feel your pain , I didn't really like the look of the Corian . I think it's just that I don't like it when used on kit pens , it looks much better without the metal of the kits . The contrasts of the different colors makes it blend together better .

Kitless Rules !!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 1, 2008)

Boy, everyone has their own likes and dislikes but I can't figure the dislike for corian.  Makes beautiful pens and is fun to work with, easy to obtain.  To me it looks better than some, I repeat, "some" of the  plastic looking PR pens.  Corian pens sure impress non pen turners.

Anyway, I still can't picture the twist finial works.  Maybe I need a picture.


----------



## Skye (Oct 1, 2008)

Well Corian has a few downfalls.

It's almost always a color with lighter color specks in it. On top of that, it's normally some shade of tan or blue. You got tan with white specks, tan with brown specks, tan with brown _and_ white specks. It's just boring stuff.

It's predictable. One person's Pepper Ivory blank will look almost exactly like someone elses Pepper Ivory blank. What little variable in the pattern it has is still pretty controlled. You'll never see a huge blotch of one color, it's always small specks in an even frequency. With wood, at least there's interesting grain patterns, burls, spalting, heartwood/sapwood, natural voids, etc. 

Corian isn't even comparable to PR because there's almost infinite choices in the colors, patterns, combination as opposed to Corian.

The reason it makes such great countertop material is the same reason it makes such lame penmaking material. In large pieces it's easy on the eyes due to it's subdued colors, repetitive pattern, etc.

I think it makes decent bottle stoppers, nice countertops, unattractive pens.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, I'm sitting here trying to think of some smart reply, but, well I can't.:frown: I like corian, can see where it would get boring if it was all I had to work with, but I think it has it's place and Butch has done some mighty fine looking pens with it. ... You'll come around..


----------



## Skye (Oct 1, 2008)

PaulDoug said:


> it has it's place and Butch has done some mighty fine looking pens with it.



I know he has, I've said it on most his custom pens made of Corian. I don't like Corian, but his pens made of it keep impressing me.


----------



## Hosspen (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes Skye,  When you see a chunk of corian burl,
                You'll be so happy you will hurl. 
               When you see a chunk thats full of checks,
                 You'll be thinking, "I miss those specks."
               When a customer wants it to match their kitchen,
                 Maybe then you'll stop your twitchin'
               Of course this rhyme is only in fun,
                 But if you want some corian, we'll send you a ton!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 1, 2008)

Great looking pen.
Well done!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 2, 2008)

Guys , don't beat on Skye too badly . I happen to agree with him , I have done a couple of dozen Corian kit pens in the past and was not very impressed with them , they look good but kinda boring , nothing to catch your eye . These kitless pens add a little something extra to the mix , not sure exactly what , maybe it's the contrasting colors that adds a little pizazz . Whatever it is I like it .


----------



## Skye (Oct 2, 2008)

And it makes great practice material, lol   Oddly enough, the even more boring water main pipe would make neat custom pens, and it's got even less to look at but I think I'd like it. Yeah, it makes no sense at all.


Heh, thanks Hoss but I'll pass.  _(I'm actually sitting on 3 or 4 copy paper boxes full of the stuff at my FIL's house. Don't tell anyone!)_


----------



## CSue (Oct 2, 2008)

That's really cool! I like the corian combination, too.


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done!
Bravo!


----------

